# first time cat owner!



## krindor (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey everyone! My girlfriend and I just got our first cat and we love her so much!

She's about 5-6 years old and we loved her ever since we met her at the shelter. We figured that no one wants older cats and we liked her because she was very well mannered. She was litter box trained and very people friendly.

I'm writing this, this late because our new found friend was standing on me when I was sleeping. It's good because she came out of her hiding spot under the bed but I don't know if I want her on the bed. She is doing a good job staying at the foot though.

Anyway, I'll be reading and posting a lot of questions, so I thought I'd just say hi.


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi and Welcome.
I'm only fairly new myself, but wanted to congratulate you guys on your wonderful new addition...I'm sure you'll have many years of love to come.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Cleo and Cinderella sleep with me and I wouldn't have it any other way.  

Pictures, please.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi and welcome! 

Milly does that (stands on my chest when I'm sleeping) although usually she has the courtesy to do it in the morning, when I should be up anyway!

Good on you for adopting an adult; can't wait to see photos!


----------



## krindor (Sep 7, 2008)

I have to find our camera, but she's too cute. This morning I woke up with Nala on my chest meowing at us for attention. We were both upset at first but when we looked at her we couldn't help but pet her. When she grew tired of us she just gave another meow and hopped off. I now give her the title: "Nala, queen of the apartment." 

She was a good girl though, used her litter box and so far kept her little button nose out of trouble. I hope.. :wink:


----------



## grey tabby (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome!

I have only just joined myself. Congratulations on your new cat. I am sure you will have a lovely time with her. Once we go to bed and switch off the light our Gino comes and lies next to my pillow with his paw on my shoulder. I absolutely love it.


----------



## AllAmericanPUP (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome!
congrats on your new kitty and thank you for adopting an older cat


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome!

"Nala, Queen of all she surveys" :lol: 

or 

"Nala, everything here belongs to me!"


Yup, sounds like you are owned by a kitty, all right! 

 Fran


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

&


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and congrats on the adoption! Your kitty will bring you a lot of joy.


----------



## Bobbi (Sep 9, 2008)

welcome and I'm sure you will learn to love that she wants to sleep on your bed. One of mine loves to do that and the other one doesn't. I'm hoping for the day that I wake up to two kittens on my bed. Congrats on your new family member as well.


----------

